
Chrome asks for Facebook password on... Google.com? - vrypan
http://blog.vrypan.net/2013/4/27/chrome-asks-fb-password-on-googlecom/
======
rachelbythebay
As much as I'd love to attribute this to the dark side, it's probably just
your browser prefetching the first hit. They're big on that kind of stuff.

~~~
vrypan
I don't mean to attribute this to the dark side :-)

However, it is important from a privacy perspective (even if it's
prefetching).

